# Plants versus Zombies



## _float_ (May 14, 2009)

Plants versus Zombies is the new game from PopCap games, the people who brought us Bejeweled and Peggle.

I bought it via Steam a couple of days ago and have been playing it constantly since. It is really fun, maybe not quite hard enough, but funny and addictive.

Steam version: http://store.steampowered.com/app/3590/ (£6.99 <--cheapest) 
Demo here: http://www.popcap.com/games/pvz (& full game £14.95 (ie not as cheap as Steam))

Music video: 

_There's a zombie on your lawn
We don't want zombies on the lawn

I know your type: tall, dark, and dead
You want to bite all the petals off of my head
And then eat the brains of
the one who planted me here

I'm just a sunflower but see
me power an entire infantry
You like the taste of brains
we don't like zombies_

Proper review: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/reviews/6035-Review-Plants-vs-Zombies

So, anyone else played it yet?

(I have not had any problems except for the 'final showdown' minigame, which I am still trying to crack)


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting. Someone's lying here!


> Except in China, Plants vs Zombies 2 has only launched on iOS, and there is a very good reason for it: Apple reportedly paid for it.
> 
> This detail was revealed during an internal town hall meeting held earlier today for publisher Electronic Arts.
> 
> ...


Apple is denying the claim.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Actually, this isn't really worth a thread of its own. Sorry about that. Let me see if there's a suitable thread I can merge it with.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2013)

Nah bollocks, this kind of tat means nothing to Apple


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

*update


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 25, 2013)

Great game. Sequel fucked a bit by freemium. I moan about it on the "freemium hate thread".

Fuck knows why ed has bped this thread...


----------

